# What About A Female Moderator?



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*I am wondering if this site will ever consider a female moderator?*

*Not that I want to become one but just thought it would be a nice change since there are more women here now. *


----------



## tckfui (Jun 13, 2008)

you and your silly old fashioned ideas, theres noway that a woman could handle the power of moderator!!! hohoho!! next thing your going to say is that woman should go to space  or fly commercial airliners. 
haha I'm funny I seem to rememeber one female moderator back in the day, I'm not sure things went too well for her  noo noo seriously, there was one, but I think she went awol long ago... or maybe it was awol but with official leave, I dont know it happen while I was sleeping I think?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*Haha tcki.*
*Are you talking about mogie?*
*Was she a mod here. I wasn't sure if she was or wasn't.*
*I thought they just never had female mods for some reason. *


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 13, 2008)

probably for the same reasons Newt Gingrich sez women can't be in the army:

[SIZE=-1]"Life in the *trenches* would be more difficult for *women*,' he said, 'because they got *infections"*[/SIZE]


----------



## tckfui (Jun 13, 2008)

its true, moderating would be very difficult for infection prone women, I tried posting while I had an infection, things didnt work out too well  
I didnt mean mogie, but she may have been a mod when I joined I'm not sure though, I was talking about, shit I dont even rememeber now 
oh yea it was kind princes, she was a mod back in last july


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*No she wasn't. She said that they asked her to mod once but she never became mod. So there has never been a female mod here.*
*Its funny because there are other weed forums and they have mixed mods. I was just wondering.*

*I'm not even gonna comment on any of the rest. *

*I hope I don't get shown the door for my question? *


----------



## tckfui (Jun 13, 2008)

lol, I swear I remember her being a mod for awhile and some stuff went down again, whilst I was asaleep, but I tend to forget things... and rememeber things that never happened


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*No I can remeber her mentioning to me because it was back when I was requesting a woman forum and we got it but it came as a membership only. One of the reasons for not wanting the forum was because they had nobody to moderate it. Kindprincess had offered to be I do not know what happened. *

*She wanted to become elite but did not want to use paypal. I remember that well. *
*I felt bad for her because she really wanted to be mod and be elite and neither happened for her. *

*In fact, I haven't seen her in ages and then just the other day i saw her do a few posts. *


tckfui said:


> lol, I swear I remember her being a mod for awhile and some stuff went down again, whilst I was asaleep, but I tend to forget things... and rememeber things that never happened


----------



## Lacy (Jun 14, 2008)

*Come on!!!*
*Wouldn't you guys like to see a female mod? *
*No?*
*Maybe?*
*BUMP!*


----------



## panhead (Jun 14, 2008)

Im all for it as long as the new female mod has the time in their life to put time into the forum,right now it seems as if fdd does 90% of the moderation with the others being absent much of the time,one person cant moderate a site with the number of posts/threads that riu gets daily.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 14, 2008)

You are looking at one, Lacy, lol.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 14, 2008)

*wow  and all along you have said you didn't want to be a mod. *
*Ok I'm confused but whatelse is new. *
*When did THIS happen?*


Chiceh said:


> You are looking at one, Lacy, lol.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 14, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *wow  and all along you have said you didn't want to be a mod. *
> *Ok I'm confused but whatelse is new. *
> *When did THIS happen?*


Well it just happend the other day and I changed my mind. I really like this place and want to help to keep it the way we like it.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 14, 2008)

*Oh! Ok!  I never noticed *
*But then again I don't see you on here that often *

*Well have fun*


Chiceh said:


> Well it just happend the other day and I changed my mind. I really like this place and want to help to keep it the way we like it.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 14, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Oh! Ok!  I never noticed *
> *But then again I don't see you on here that often *
> 
> *Well have fun*


I am on more than you know, lol. I read lots of threads.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 14, 2008)

lol congrats.....yea i see chiceh on alot...she just doesnt say much unless warranted!


----------



## FrostyTHEgrowmaN (Jun 14, 2008)

the male moderators are already ninnying grannies as it is


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 14, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> lol congrats.....yea i see chiceh on alot...she just doesnt say much unless warranted!


Thanks, ya, I've been around awhile eh? lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2008)

FrostyTHEgrowmaN said:


> the male moderators are already ninnying grannies as it is


*drags you off by the earlobe*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> *drags you off by the earlobe*


hahaha


----------



## tckfui (Jun 14, 2008)

no way chiceh moderator. god damn my BED!!!!!!


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 14, 2008)

Yep I agree miss lacykins, you should try it, go for it! Why not. Doesn't seem to be anti feminine, but maybe, just maybe, there is something there. 
I would vote for you, you could have my vote... But being moderator sounds like a headache to me, i have done it for different groups before, and it is not so fun.
but lacykins rocks!!!


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 14, 2008)

tckfui said:


> no way chiceh moderator. god damn my BED!!!!!!


Why?


----------



## tckfui (Jun 14, 2008)

because had you read my preiviouse retarted posts, I was claiming that there were female moderators, but they became mods, and than quite or left while I was asaleep. so I'm assuming you became mod while I was asaleep again1!!!! so I'm damming my bed to hell for keeping me in the dark about our lovely female mods


----------



## Lacy (Jun 14, 2008)

*Uh huh?*


Chiceh said:


> I am on more than you know, lol. I read lots of threads.





LoudBlunts said:


> lol congrats.....yea i see chiceh on alot...she just doesnt say much unless warranted!


*I suppose that is the way woman are suppose to be...speak when spoken to or warranted.*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 14, 2008)

i didnt say that.

there is a saying that goes you learn more when you observer or quiet? rather than talking? i dunno...something to the ring of that or some shit!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 14, 2008)

*Yep*


Chiceh said:


> I am on more than you know, lol. I read lots of threads.





LoudBlunts said:


> lol congrats.....yea i see chiceh on alot...she *Well thats great. Just the way they want women here. Speak when spoken to or when warranted. Good chiceh. *just doesnt say much unless warranted!





FrostyTHEgrowmaN said:


> the male moderators are already ninnying grannies as it is


*No comment*



Chiceh said:


> Thanks, ya, I've been around awhile eh? lol.


*yes you have. *



marijuana~momma said:


> Yep I agree miss lacykins, you should try it, go for it! Why not. Doesn't seem to be anti feminine, but maybe, just maybe, there is something there.
> I would vote for you, you could have my vote... But being moderator sounds like a headache to me, i have done it for different groups before, and it is not so fun.
> but lacykins rocks!!!


*Thanks BUT its obviously not WHAT you know but WHO you know*

*Some things done at this site are just flat out wrong and unfair so please don't even get me started.*

*I get a perma bad for F**k all and chiceh gets a promotion to modertor. WTF? *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 14, 2008)

*What ever LB. *


LoudBlunts said:


> i didnt say that.
> 
> there is a saying that goes you learn more when you observer or quiet? rather than talking? i dunno...something to the ring of that or some shit!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 14, 2008)

*OR say nothing 'cause 'you don't know'*


LoudBlunts said:


> i didnt say that.
> 
> there is a saying that goes you learn more when you observer or quiet? rather than talking? i dunno...something to the ring of that or some shit!


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 14, 2008)

*Thanks BUT its obviously not WHAT you know but WHO you know*

*Some things done at this site are just flat out wrong and unfair so please don't even get me started.*

*I get a perma bad for F**k all and chiceh gets a promotion to modertor. WTF? * 


[/quote]

I guess actions speak louder than words eh? And I wasn't promoted, I was asked by rollitup to do it.


----------

